# Chăm sóc da mùa nóng với những loại trái cây cấp nước tức thì



## vietmom (4/6/18)

Trái cây mọng nước có khả năng cấp nước thần kì cho cơ thể, giúp duy trì cơ thể khoẻ mạnh, làn da căn mịn và tươi sáng vào những ngày Hè nóng bức.

Mùa Hè đến, nhu cầu cấp nước cho cơ thể và da thường rất lớn. Cơ thể thiếu nước sẽ trở nên thiếu sức sống và làn da thiếu nước sẽ bị xỉn màu (sạm da), sần sùi và tiết dầu nhiều hơn. Khi trang điểm, lớp makeup khó thẩm thấu vào da, có thể thấy rõ hiện tượng mốc mặt (không ăn phấn) ở vùng trán giữa hai lông mày và hai bên cánh mũi. Nếu bạn thấy da mình có những biểu hiện như trên tức là cơ thể bạn đang thiếu nước ở mức độ báo động.

Có thể uống nước, hoặc bạn còn có thể “vừa ăn vừa cấp cấp nước” cho cơ thể dễ dàng và nhanh chóng. Dưới đây các loại trái cây cấp nước cho cơ thể, vừa giúp cho làn da căn mịn và tươi sáng mà bạn nên bổ sung vào khẩu phần ăn mùa Hè.

*CAM*
88% thể trọng của một quả cam là nước, còn lại là chất xơ, chất chống ôxy hoá và dưỡng chất có thể giúp ngăn ngừa sỏi thận. Đối với da, cam là một nguồn vitamin C dồi dào giúp cho làn da trắng sáng và ngăn ngừa các bệnh liên quan đến hệ miễn dịch

_


Ảnh: @brookelark/Unplash_​
*TRÁI CÂY CẤP NƯỚC – DÂU TÂY*
Không chỉ cấp nước cho cơ thể khoẻ mạnh, dâu tây (và các loại quả mọng nói chung) thường chứa hàm lượng cao các chất chống ôxy hoá, vitamin và khoáng chất giúp ngăn ngừa lão hoá da và mang lại làn da tươi trẻ từ bên trong. 

_


Ảnh: @mahuyar/Unplash_​
Dâu tây giúp tăng cường hàm lượng Cholesterol tốt (HDL) trong máu trong khi làm giảm hàm lượng Cholesterol xấu trong máu, chống ung thư và tốt cho tim mạch.

*TRÁI CÂY CẤP NƯỚC – DƯA HẤU*
Dưa hấu là một loại trái cây nhiệt đới chứa nhiều nước và chất dinh dưỡng có lợi cho sức khoẻ, không chỉ giúp giảm các nguy cơ mắc bệnh mãn tính, giải nhiệt cơ thể mà còn cấp nước cho cơ thể và cấp ẩm cho làn da. Một miếng dưa hấu có thể xua tan đi cái nóng của mùa hè, vừa cung cấp cho cơ thể hàm lượng chất xơ, chất chống ôxy hoá và các vitamin thiết yếu (C,A, Kali, Magie) nhất định phù hợp với cơ thể hằng ngày.

_


Ảnh: @rawpixel/Unplash_​
*DƯA LƯỚI*
Dưa lưới – loại quả ngọt lí tưởng giúp giải nhiệt và cấp nước cho ngày Hè oi ả. Không chỉ vậy, dưa lưới còn chứa vitamin C, A, B, K, B9, Magie và chất xơ hoà tan có lợi cho cơ thể.

_


Dưa lưới có khả năng cấp nước, vitamin và khoáng chất rất có lợi cho cơ thể. Ảnh: @Jasona99/Imgur_​
*ĐÀO*
Một quả đào có đến 89% là nước. Bên cạnh đó, đào chứa nhiều xơ, chất chống ôxy hoá, vitamin và khoáng chất giúp thúc đẩy quá trình Hydrat hoá cơ thể.

_


Ảnh: Goldbely_​
*BƯỞI*
Một quả bưởi chứa 88% nước có lợi cho quá trình hydrat hoá của cơ thể. Là họ hàng nhà cam, bưởi cũng chứa nhiều vitamin C, chất chống ôxy hoá và vitamin giúp da trắng sáng khoẻ mạnh và tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cơ thể.

_


Ảnh: @Natalie/Themodernproper_​*NƯỚC DỪA*
Vì nước dừa rất giàu kali và các khoáng chất khác nên nó điều hòa dịch nội bộ và bổ sung nước cho cơ thể. Nó đã được dùng để điều trị chứng mất nước mỗi khi bạn bị bệnh lỵ, dịch tả, tiêu chảy, cúm và sự cân bằng chất điện phân.

_


Ảnh: Shutterstocks_​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

